# new jack russell pup



## mtat (Feb 16, 2008)

we bought a new jack russell puppy yesterday, aged 6 weeks.
since we brought it home she's been quite sleepy (understandable). She didn't eat yesterday and has only eaten this morning and not since. She also doesn't seam to be drinking either.
Do you think we should worry about her? She was given a clean bill of health by a vet just prior to us getting her. The seller has suggested trying to get her to drink but we're unsure how?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi & welcome,
Six weeks is a bit too soon to be leaving littermates and mum in my opinion,the recommended age is 8 weeks.
Your puppy has been taken away from littermates and mum so will be missing them,your pup is in new surroundings with different noises,smells etc.

Feeding,your pup will need 4 small meals a day,a diet sheet and food should have been given by the breeder.Put the pups food down,leave it down for 20 mins if it has not been eaten pick it up and put it down for the next feed,keep repeating.Pups/Dogs will not starve themselves.

What are you feeding?
If it is canned/tinned food we usually find dogs will not drink alot of water as canned food contains a high percentage of water.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

i may be wrong but isnt it actually against the law to sell a pup below 8 weeks ,so i would be very worried about a vet passing it fit for sale (i know it happens,but a vet shouldnt be condoning it) at 6 weeks mine are still on scrambled egg porrage,meat juices all to make the dried food more palatable ,what are you offering her to eat?


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

As the others have said, 6 weeks is too soon for your pup to have left mum. Eight weeks would be the minimum i would say.

Food - if your pup is on a dry food then i would definately soak it for the next couple of weeks. Feed it while it is still warm and tasty to encourage her to eat. If she is on meat a splash of warm water on it might also encourage her. I wouldnt worry too much as im sure she will eat when she is ready, she is proberbly a little upset to do so just now. Dont pander to her, place her meal down, leave it for 20 mins then remove it until the next feed (if it is soaked i would bin it and offer a fresh meal at the next feed time). As for water just make sure she has access 24/7 and that she knows where it is.

Oh and of course, congratulations on your new baby  

I bought my first JR (well he is supposed to be but i have a feeling he might be a cross) 2 weeks past wednesday and he is a super little chap and we are really enjoying him.

Good luck with your new pup! (does she have a name yet?)

Ang x


----------



## mtat (Feb 16, 2008)

thanks for all the replies

we are new to this and assumed buying from a breeder would be best, perhaps ill advised

one thing is for sure we will be monitoring the situation 24/7.

water is fresh and in the room, bed is cosey and she's asleep again now!

we have called her fudge
we have a dried puppy mix food, my other concern is can / should we give her milk ? 

thanks again to you all


----------



## brianbvs (Feb 8, 2008)

mtat said:


> thanks for all the replies
> 
> we are new to this and assumed buying from a breeder would be best, perhaps ill advised
> 
> ...


It would be a good idea to check with the breeder what the puppy was eating and then making a smooth transition to whatever you want to feed the pup. Don't give cow's milk, the lactose content is too high for dogs (unless it is well diluted in water). Give puppy milk (should be able to find at the vet or pet shop)... but this is primarily for nursing (before 7-8 weeks), the puppy food contains all puppys need. For weaning, I prefer soft canned food instead of dry food.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

mtat said:


> thanks for all the replies
> 
> we are new to this and assumed buying from a breeder would be best, perhaps ill advised
> 
> ...


As already mentioned don't give cows milk.Lactol or whelpi are good subsitutes.
Buying from a Breeder is always the route to take but like everything in life you get good and bad.I certainly would have been wary of a breeder letting a pup go at six weeks as they miss out on interaction with mum learning behaviour and interacting with littermates.

Love your pups name!


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

it is abit to soon for a pup to leave mum but saying that i got one of mine at 6 weeks and i had to feed her 5 small meals aday and i gave her a milk suppliment but as said do not give cows milk, i would make her some dry food moistend with puppy milk to get her started then once settled replace with water and yes a bowl of fresh water down at all times, if she is not drinking at all maybe try giveing a bottle of milk for a few days or a syringe so you no she is getting fliuds, puppies can go down hill very quickly so keep a close eye on her, and maybe seek a vets advice.


----------



## lucy barker (May 21, 2008)

try putting a radio or clock near its bed the constant noise shud sooth it and the ticking will reming it of the mothers heartbeat. trust me she will eat eventually she probably just abit frightened of all the new things happening


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

think most have already covered it ... 6 weeks it too young to have left a breeder mine dont go till after the 2nd jab at 10 weeks . Its all a new environment for ur new baby hun and at 6 weeks thats what fudge is a baby blesssssssssssss
Has she much in way of teeth? what has the breeder recommended u feed fudge on? try makin the food a bit more mushy and entice little by little with lots of gentle persuasion.


----------



## PoppyG (Apr 28, 2008)

When we brought our beagle home at 7 weeks she was the same, didnt seem to want to eat much for the first few days. But dont worry, it didnt last long! shes nearly 11 weeks now and she practically inhales the food, we're thinking of getting something with bigger pieces so that she'll have to chew more.
On the issue of milk, our breeder told us to use goats milk as he said that was the closest to bitches milk.
We also give her a raw egg whisked up at tea time which she loves.
It is a bit worrying, but if you put the food and water down every meal time, she'll take it when she settles in a bit.


----------



## Zoi (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey guys, i've just register here because i wanted some help with my puppy. It is also a JRT, female, 7 weeks old and i'm bringing her home in a few days. So i am wondering what is the healthiest food for a puppy that young? I'm really super excited and can't wait to bring her home, but i am also a little scared 'cause i don't really have an experience with this breed, so i will need all the help i can get Thanks!


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi , we got murphy at 6 weeks (we were also new to it and didn't really know everything , plus my mum & dad got him and they don't know one end of a dog to the other)

He didn't eat on the first day and not much on the second day ..... he's never been too keen on his food anyway , picked up a bit of interest when we switched him to WW and now loves it because of the meat he gets in , but just keep on going and she should settle in :thumbup:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

terriermaid said:


> i may be wrong but isnt it actually against the law to sell a pup below 8 weeks ,


No, its not.

There are a few on here that have gotten theirs at that age.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

mtat said:


> we bought a new jack russell puppy yesterday, aged 6 weeks.
> since we brought it home she's been quite sleepy (understandable). She didn't eat yesterday and has only eaten this morning and not since. She also doesn't seam to be drinking either.
> Do you think we should worry about her? She was given a clean bill of health by a vet just prior to us getting her. The seller has suggested trying to get her to drink but we're unsure how?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Six weeks is young to be leaving mum and litter mates. 8 weeks is the norm.
Eating is not quite such a worry as much as the drinking. Without drinking pups can dehydrate pretty quickly. Puppys do sleep a lot they need to but in between should be bright and alert and playful. If she is not playing and alert inbetween the sleeping, not eating and especially not drinking it could possibly be a cause for concern. Does her nose seem really hot and dry, do her ears feel hot. If they do and/or she seems extra sleepy still wont eat or drink then I think it might be an idea to get her checked over. Cant say it is or isnt of course because we cant see her. If she has or developes/ diarhhoae and is sick then you really do need to get her checked out asap.
Off food and drink and seeming depressed and lathargic can mean they are incubating an illness especially in one so young.


----------

